# Happy and scared



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I'm hooked up to the internet at my new place. No more going to the library. Still no TV till next week as I sold mine and bought a new one being delivered. My breeder had an open house today. (BTW today is my birthday) but I was too far away to make it and currently nursing some pulled arm muscles from falling backward while moving stuff. She says she will be figuring out pickup dates for new owners. They are about 6 weeks old now and go home at about 9 weeks. I know the first few months with the puppy will wear on my patience, did with my first puppy and he was a great dog and we had 15 great years. This time though I will have more free time as I am semi-retired and know a bit more--and I have this forum. I also work close enough so I can come home at lunch to give him 30 minutes of exercise.

I'm hoping all goes well but there is some apprehension. I can forsee a couple problem areas. 1. Potty training - I am on the second floor so will be quite fun running up and down stairs as he starts to circle in the living room (maybe I can drop him off the balcony with a parachute (na that won't work he cant get back up lol) 2. stopping barking - my neighbors are nice but won't be happy if my puppy barks all the time I'm gone. Otherwise I'm all set , got training scheduled and will have no problem having him meet a hundred people (and pets).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A lot of hav owners have been in apartments so I'm sure they'll be able to help you with that scenario. I'm sure you'll find a solution to it though. Some people have had either a ugodog(sp?) or a wee wee pad set-up in the house for occasions when you can't get them out but you have to figure a way that will work for you.

It's getting close now. How exciting!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike. arty:* Your puppy will be a wonderful birthday gift to yourself that will keep on giving.

Since you live on the 2nd floor, I would consider getting either wee-wee pads or dog litter. It should make potty training a lot easier.

As far as barking, it's hard to tell since you don't have your puppy yet. Have you pruchased any puppy training books yet?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy birthday, first of all. I recently got a Havanese puppy and have been surprised at how little he barks. Of course, it's very piercing when he does bark! Maybe you want to look into the "Ugodog" thing that a lot of people have? 

Hope the waiting period goes quickly for you. Jane


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

happy birthday and congrats on the impending puppy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Mike, I forgot to wish you a happy birthday. Happy, happy birthday!! You're about to give yourself a present worth waiting for.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike - Happy Birthday. Hope you're having a good one! :tea: (those are beer mugs - not tea cups! LOL)


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mike!

If your puppy barks when you leave, unfortunately you may not know about it until you get a note from the condo Board telling you of the problem! That's what happened to me. I had no idea Lola was barking when I left. I was annoyed that no one complained to me directly, or even left an anonymous note on my door. I want to be a good neighbor, and I never even had a chance!

So I would ask your neighbors to let you know if they hear barking when you are away. Best to nip it in the bud. I was able to train Lola out of it over a long weekend. Now she chooses to express her anxiety by peeing in the corner when I leave.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mike! If I lived on the second floor, I would go for whatever works upstairs! I took Dexter out every 45 minutes! Those stairs of yours would of killed me! Or.................it would of got me in good shape!

I would plan on taking some time off with your new puppy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing more about the pup and which one you are getting.
Feel better, take care of that arm.
Welcome back to the Internet in your own home!

Also, you may wish to hire someone to come in when pup is very young to take him out when you are gone for 4 or more hours.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday!
It will be time soon for puppy breath!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and advice. I think things will work out. I won't be leaving george (my hav) for more than 4 hours (the 2-3 days per week I work I will come home at my lunch time and let him out for 30 minutes. Only live 4 quick miles from work), If I will be longer than that I will find somebody. My nephew is getting married about 70 miles away on June 26th, just after I get my puppy. I will have to find someone to let him out then. I plan on asking for vacation and some unpaid leave to take about 3-4 weeks off for george soon as I know the date of pickup. My work is quite flexible (bookstore) especially this time of year, November and December I could not get off work. 

I see all the puppy owners walking their dogs tonight down the sidewalks, in another month or two that will be me (depending on his immunization schedule).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Mike! Happy birthday!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike! You must be getting excited. The barking might not be a problem at all. Neither of my girls bark much. Mostly in the morning out on the patio with DH. Of course they are just saying hi to the neighbors on their way to work. LOL As for the potty training from the second floor, use pee pads inside. I have heard of several who have litter trained their small dogs. Wish I would have done that since they don't like getting their feet wet when it rains. haha You could maybe get a plastic container and put a little dirt and sod in it for little George to use upstairs. Being such a little guy getting him down the stairs before he has an accident might prove tough on his little bladder. You could keep the box near the door and shove it outside then plop him in it. We are thinking about doing something like this incase of a hurricane.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Mike! I wouldn't worry about barking yet - I was told that Hav's bark very little and can be trained not to. We lucked out with a good girl that only barks when the doorbell rings - and we didn't train her to do that, either! Take these three weeks to practice running up and down the stairs.....lol

I've never used wee wee pads but I tried the litter which my breeder recommended - it was a disaster! After a couple of trying months we started taking her outside and she is doing great. I might try another approach if I was in an upstairs apartment, though. Take care of that arm.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike!

You may want to consider litter training your puppy. I started training Murphy to potty outside but he spent more time eating bunny pooh than anything else. One of my customers told me about the puppy litter training method! I am so gald that I tried it and is the only method I will use when my case of MHS gets the best of me and I get another fur ball. I stated out using Nature's Choice by Purina, but the compressed logs threw Murphy's balance off. Then Debbie, Jammies' mom, said to try Yesterday's News and those pellets are much smaller and don't throw his balance off!

Murphy is a very quiet dog. He never barks when customers come in the door. He does however bark at firecrackers and if he sees our neighbor's cat outside, but I am very pleased that he is not a yipper. My customers often comment on what a quiet dog he is!

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike! You and my DH share the same day! 

Glad to hear you are doing well and excited about your new pup!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Mike. I know you must be getting excited....and the wait is hard. I'm sure you will do fine with the potty training. We did buy a dog litter pan and I put the pee pads in it so Cicero would be sure to be completely on the pad. But we also hung a bell and after a short while he stopped using the pad and only wants to go outside. I will be waiting also....for pictures!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

see what you can do about a puppy nanny. Sometimes you need a person and with the wedding you'll want to mingle as a guest and visit with friends and family knowing that George is happy and more than ok without you.

A friend of mine was a breeder of shelties and I hired his nanny to help me out with Henry. He was an older gentleman who was trusted with baby pups and mother, and I felt comfortable knowing Henry was still so young and needed good care. I know I am making a big deal out of a few hours but I think it is important. You do not want George howling for you and stuck in his crate while you are out.

I would come and take care of him myself  but that may be a long trip.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike, the count down is starting and before you know it...you will be busy with a new addition. Good luck, can't wait to see pics and watch your pup grow.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday! How about a doggy door and a shoot/slide! That way when it's time to train agility he'll already have that downound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike! Can't wait to see your new puppy. I know everything will be fine. Puppies adjust fairly quickly to a routine. You just have to be consistent. Fun times are ahead.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

cjsud said:


> Happy Birthday! How about a doggy door and a shoot/slide! That way when it's time to train agility he'll already have that downound:ound:


ound:ound::laugh::laugh::laugh:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Mike!
Happy belated Birthday.
Don't worry about barking. You can train him not to. They are really smart and want nothing more in life than to please you. I have a doggy door out to my patio and Riley goes potty out there. BUT he much prefers to go when I walk him and will hold his poos all morning or afternoon when he knows that I'll take him for a walk.

Can't wait to see pictures of your George!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Mike!!!!
I agree with some members that I would consider the litter box since you live on the second floor. Everyone's situation is different and I don't know how you are planning your set up, but if you are doing an ex-pen and his crate in the kitchen, putting his litter box there during the day would be perfect. Just my opinion. I just know that it works well with Holly's Murphy and if I were as old as Holly, I would probably do it too! Oh boy, now I have to find an icon to cover that one!:yield:*


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

cjsud said:


> Happy Birthday! How about a doggy door and a shoot/slide! That way when it's time to train agility he'll already have that downound:ound:


Now that is just too funny. Thank you for the visual. hahaa


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

mikeb said:


> I'm hoping all goes well but there is some apprehension. I can forsee a couple problem areas. 1. *Potty training* - I am on the second floor so will be quite fun running up and down stairs as he starts to circle in the living room (maybe I can drop him off the balcony with a parachute (na that won't work he cant get back up lol) 2.* stopping barking *- my neighbors are nice but won't be happy if my puppy barks all the time I'm gone. Otherwise I'm all set , got training scheduled and will have no problem having him meet a hundred people (and pets).


Hi Mike- Happy Birthday!!!
I have had two havs now and I will give you a little advice from my experiences---
1.* Potty training,* I would use pee pads, or litter box
so much better than going outside all the time at first, then later he will learn to go outside-relieves some of the stress of a new puppy.

My second hav - Missy was so good to use her pee pads and even now she is 1 1/2 and I have a pee pad in the bedroom for night time and she will jump off the bed in the middle of the night to potty and come back to bed.

So much better than my first hav- Casper who doesn't know what a pee pad is and I have to get up in the middle of the night to potty some times.

2. *Barking *- my didn't bark at first, so that is good...seems like the barkings starting about 5-6 months--- but I work with a NO Bark command.

3. *leaving home alone *- Leave him with a filled Kong- get them at Pet store and he will not get so upset when you go at first.

If you can have someone come in and check him - like every two hrs that would be good - I think puppies get lonely.

Find a safe fence place for him - when you are gone, my dogs did not like to be crated when I was gone, so I fence them in the kitchen.

4. What really helped me was to walk my dogs every day - or puppy exercise them, playing toys...before you leave them.

Hope some of that helps you.... it is so exciting getting a new puppy!


----------

